# Mystery mousies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think these babies 'happened' when my son or husband went into the mousery to retrieve my camera so I could look at new photos. Either that or some 'rat' or 'rats' in mousie shape conspired to heave the cage lids on two tanks up just enough so a boy could squeeze out of one and a girl out of the other. I found two girls and one boy hanging out on top of the tanks one day, and thought, hmmm...I wonder.

I'm not wondering any longer. the young buck was a tri and the mom one of my fiery fawns. These sisters are not talking, and I can't tell which one is the mom. I sus it's the one who grazed my fingies with her teeth the first time I pushed back the bedding to see what was going on in the nest ball. Several of these girls appear to be nursing the pinkies. Maybe there actually were several does involved in the little rompfest on the cagetops.





I think the marked doe shown in the second pic is the birthmom. The babies are two days old.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

loving the marked doe.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

The colors are amazing on those does. I'm so surprised your mice get out. My mice are so not climbers. :roll:


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

moustress said:


> I think the marked doe shown in the second pic is the birthmom.


Recessive Red mice and the female is a recessive Fawn Piebald, right?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yupper. I switched to using recessive yellow for my fawn and red meeces as soon as I knew I had a mousie with that gene. What is really intersting is the difference in color when you have both recessive and dominant yellow. I need to take some comparision shots to show it, but the ones with both have a really beautiful rosie tint that I will work with to bring it out more strongly.

I have also been breeding agoutis in some of my red and yellow lines in order to get the warm red similar to some of the agoutis I have seen in your site. They are so red that some folks have said they must be cinnamon. Naysayers tell me it's pointless breeding non-show or typey mousies. I think that size, and ears, and tail are all secondary to color and markings. With out the coat, there is no show worthy mouse. And what the English have done with their meeces is admirable and good. I have different goals.

Like you I look at what I have and dream of what could be. To me, that is where the fun is.

We also share a love for flowers, but I don't think I'm into handling anything more toxic than a little weed killer now and then. I wouldn't even use that, but sometimes one has to do what one has to do. Remember, only we can prevent the jungle from retaking the ground we stand on. 

I love to scrounge the internet for info, and I really like your web page section of News and Articles. Like so many others, I have a web page, but lack the expertise to really keep it. I've found that belonging to several forums serves me well enough when it comes to keeping a record of my mousie pairings and other thing going on in my life.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Yayah... You like to blab and we like to read it.  hehehe... (I'm assuming you were referring above to your blogging here on the forum)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, that's about all I can manage. My poor old brain would get too full of stuff were I to go to the 'social networking' sites.

As far as mousies getting out; it's a much more rare occurance now than it used to be. Things have been chaotic in the West Room as I work on the remodeling, trying to find the best arrangement for shelving, etvc. etc. I suppose it could be argued that all my cages should have latches for the lids. My arthritis just won't allow me to add 50 more little items to the mousework menu. 100 if you count putting them back on.

One does what one can; may the devil take the hindmost.

I'm ready to get the newest treatment for arthritis as soon as I can figure out how to pay for it. Or pay for equipment for it Do It Yourself Stem Cell Extraction Kit For Beginners. Ooh, that might be too much fun!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

What do you currently use for arthritis? I don't have it yet, but I'm sure I will because I've been doing a number on my joints with all the riding and farm work I've done. But, my horse had arthritis and he responded best to MSM and glucoscomine/chondroitin (sp?). He had bad arthritis in both hind hocks and his front fetlock joint. You could never tell when he was on that stuff, though. hehehe... I know way too much about that stuff.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Right now I'm taking glucosamine. Chondroitin makes me Sick. MSM makes no difference. Living at L5 might help, but that looks like it ain't gonna happen, Same with the Moon and Mars. I've been ready to leave for several decades. I'm gonna live forever or die trying. Me and my mousies.

Way off topic; the mousies that happen sometimes show things you'd have never expected. The babies from this occurrence are beginning to show their 'stripes', and I'm excited to see what's happening. The father carried satin, and it looks like I have one or two pastel tris in the mix, one dark marked (I'm hoping for the pebbly marking that Granite and Chip had), and several very light, maybe cream marked, and a few pretty typical tricolors.

Rodents in space; that's a subject I could go on and on about!

And, what!! If you didn't want to know from me, you shouldn't ask. I do like to write, and when I'm not too dyslexic and/ or aphasic it reads well. Yadyada yada backatcha!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds exciting. I think it's neat that the litter colors are a mystery.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's not a complete mystery; I do know that the buck involved was a gray and beige marked tri who might be splashed. It's hard to tell sometimes about the splashing when everything gets very, very diluted.

grrr....It's not...NOT...a complete mystery....


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Very cool. You'll have to post more picture when the colors come in a bit more.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I said the opposite thing...they are not a complete mystery....


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

moustress said:


> I said the opposite thing...they are not a complete mystery....


I figured it out.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Good.

'Getting to know me...getting to know all about me....la la la lala...'


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Try a taper up to 750-1000mg of Devil's Claw* 3 times a day, between meals, and I bet you see some improvement with the arthritis. It has anti-inflammatory properties and also works synergistically with several other supplements, including glucosamine and/or chondroitin. It takes about 6-8 weeks to kick in completely, but most people see the improvements start within a couple of weeks.

* don't take it if you're taking blood thinners or antacids daily, and as always, talk to your doctor about supplements if your health issues are more complex than the average Jane.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What is Devil's Claw?

Maybe it's rum. I like rum. gonna go get some tonight. Myers is so yummy and soothing.

If it's an herbal thing, I probably already know about it, but not familiar with the vernacular name.

I looked it up; it sounds like an interesting product, but probably not for me. Thanks anyway!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

We have sooty yellow, that will probably clear as they grow up; we have marked red, no red eyes in this batch. I'm watching eagerly for any sign of tri markings. Yellow and red can be frustrating when you are looking for tri markings.







Now, I need to go to the tank of boys and see if I can pick out the father/s...


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

If the father is tri, he is splashed....tri is just a splashed mouse with white. The babies will only be splashed/tri if the mother/s carry a c-dilute, as you can only see the splashed gene on c-diluted mice since it reverts the diluted color back to the base color (if they are already the base color, there is nothing to revert to, hence why you can't see it on a non-diluted mouse)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The genetics of tricolors and/or splashed mousies works differently with yellow/red colors. And if the mother carries C, and the father has the right stuff, it won't show in one generation. I was not informed when I got a yellow/red doe from Guppie (yes, I know his his given name , but I consider it polite to maintain the illusion of privacy that comes with a screen name) I was not informed that she was a full C and a dilute along with the tri gene, so the stuff is in there and pops up in my red/yellow pairings, which is perplexing. I already have a wide variety in this group of does, so there is probably a dilution factor in one or more of the does involved in this breeding. Also, these are a mixed group of A^vy and ee, the first with the brindling bred not to show, the second coming from a doe who had the genes to pass on for making more tris. I am interested in seeing if the brindling breaks through with the tri genes present, and if so, will it pool in the presence of markings.

There's more going on with these fairly novel genes than meets the eye. I have been told that I couldn't get yellow/red tris, and that I couldn't get any with pink eyed dilution, and that it also wouldn't work on the A locus, or the B locus. I was told a bunch of stuff that I happily ignored and proceeded to produce all of these types. Now if I can just get the argent creme that Roland has, or find a way to induce it with the tri/splashed genes....I used to have a few, but I didn't need them at the time and let them lapse and disappear.

My working theory of how tricolors and splashed mousies are produced are considerably different and more complicated than other folks theories.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These girls and the babies are all very skittish except for that one on top of the water bottle. Tonight I sex the little ones.








Champagne tan ; bright orange border with peachy belly.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

i LOVE the colours. <3


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks; I think the sire of these babies was not the one I thought; it was a fosterling off of a doe who was not nurturing her babies. So that tank was mixed with tri, splashed, and yellow/red fosterlings.

Were very crowded and chaotic during the time I was removing flooring and installing the new shelving. The old shelving was very cramped and it was difficult to get into some of the cages in the corners. I'm not making excuses; I take full responsibility for the existence of these little lovelies.

AS far as them being tri, splashed or whatever, I probably won't know for sure until they are full grown. The sooty yellow ones look like their grandma, Hazel, who had a bit of tri in her, unbeknownst to me..but don't we all love a bit of a surprise now and then?


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Suprise's are indeed nice here and there :lol: Do you mind me asking what type of camera you use? it takes beautiful pictures


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's a Canon A560, 7.1 Megapixels/ I take all my mousie pix on the auto setting with the little thingie from the camera menu that looks like a flower which I think is for close up stuff. The auto focus fixes on whatever is the most prominent thing in the middle of the frame. I love it!

The pix are so sharp, and it takes a lot of memory and more time to upload to my photo host, Image Shack, but if I use the photo program and crop to the best parts, it's less sharp and a bit easier to deal with as far as uploading to the Forum. It's amazing what a $100. to $200. can get one now in electronics!


----------

